# Thanks to Greece, I have been reunified with myself



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας το μπλογκ Living in Greece, έπεσα πάνω σε μια αρκετά κωμική και καθόλου υπερβολική εξιστόρηση της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας όπως την βιώνουν οι αλλοδαποί στην Ελλάδα:

While researching a post about different types of residence/work permits, I confirmed the belief I’d been issued the wrong permit upon renewal in 2007.
I was told to submit my papers as usual — photocopies of my identification and permit, proof of insurance, my tax statement, work contract, a bebaiosi from my boss that confirmed I was still employed, a statement of facts, application, etc. To me, it looked like I was going to be renewed as a salaried worker. Nothing new.
But since I was now connected to a Greek citizen, they also asked for his identification and one of his papers. They said it would be easier, though I didn’t understand what that meant since it was the same amount of bureaucracy I had or more, when I wasn’t.
Months passed and my name never appeared on “the wall,” a glass window where they post the names of people whose permit sticker was approved and ready for pickup. I checked several times and enlisted the help of my Greek counterpart since names are handwritten, not alphabetized and haphazardly posted in no particular order or date. This is actually an improvement — AFMs and phone numbers previously accompanied our names, enabling strangers to use our information as they pleased.

Η συνέχεια εδώ:
http://livingingreece.gr/2007/08/16/thanks-to-greece-ive-been-reunified-with-myself/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Άραγε ανανέωσε την άδεια παραμονής της; Η πενταετία της τελείωσε από τότε και έχει καιρό να ποστάρει... :)


----------

